# LCol (Ret'd) Brian Nelson Smith, CD - 17 Oct 2012



## Towards_the_gap (18 Oct 2012)

LCol Smith, former CO 4 RCR, passed suddenly yesterday whilst at the family hunt camp, due to natural causes. I will update this thread with details as they become finalised.

RIP dad...


----------



## X Royal (19 Oct 2012)

RIP LCol.
I served with your father.

Pro Patria.

PS: I have passed this sad news on through a couple Regimental forums.


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Oct 2012)

Sad news.


----------



## exspy (19 Oct 2012)

I served with Brian when he was a Major.  Always thought he was a nice guy.  Veteran of the US Air Force as well.

My thoughts and prayers.

Dan.


----------



## Loachman (19 Oct 2012)

I knew him quite well also, but haven't seen him in many years.

My condolences to his family, and other friends and colleagues.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (19 Oct 2012)

Thank you all for the thoughts. We are still only in the preliminary stages of planning the service and internment, however as soon as I know more I will share on here. The Regiment have thus far offered great support and assistance. 

He did indeed serve in the USAF from I believe 1960-1963 on helicopters, but in what exact role I cannot recall.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (20 Oct 2012)

Visitation and Service Details:

Public Visitation: 
Monday, October 22, 2-4pm and 7-9pm
At Murphy Funeral Home
159 Talbot Rd
 Delhi
 Ontario, Canada
 N4B 1Z7

Royal Canadian Legion Service
Monday, October 22, 6:45pm
RCL Branch 125
249 Main St
Delhi, ON

Funeral
Tuesday, Oct 23 1pm
Delhi Cemetery
Delhi, Ontario

MTF


----------



## BrianColgate (21 Oct 2012)

R.I.P., Brian.

I was sorry to learn of your Dad's passing from MGen Tabbernor and the Regimental net on Thursday, last.

Brian and I served together as young subalterns in then 3RCR, later 4RCR.

I was delighted when he updated me from time-to-time with a short eMail note, whilst he was overseas working with NGOs after he completed his tour as CO.

It is my honour to have known Brian as a friend.

I will be attending his funeral on Tuesday.

Pro Patria
Brian


----------



## Towards_the_gap (22 Oct 2012)

For those who cannot make it to pay their respects or say good-bye, we have created a 'Giving Page' in Brian's memory:

http://www.canadahelps.org/GivingPages/GivingPage.aspx?gpID=21179


Additionally, we will be holding a 'wake': everytime he returned home from overseas, Brian's main effort once he actually got into London was to attend 'Happy Hour' at the Wolseley Barracks Officers Mess. In honour of this, we will be hosting a 'final Happy Hour' for Brian this coming Friday, October 26, beginning at 4:00pm at the Mess. Light snacks will be provided, as the priority of work will NOT be feeding. To quote the Mess Manager -'No one will be coming for the food!'

All are welcome to attend.

Thank you again for the kind messages.


----------



## Loachman (22 Oct 2012)

The Delhi Cemetery is at 54 Hillside Avenue, confirm?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (22 Oct 2012)

Neg, I don't know why google throws out that address either. It was near my grandparents house.

Anyways, Delhi Cemetery is located at the intersection of Talbot Road and Swimming Pool Road (CR 37).


----------



## Loachman (22 Oct 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Neg, I don't know why google throws out that address either. It was near my grandparents house.
> 
> Anyways, Delhi Cemetery is located at the intersection of Talbot Road and Swimming Pool Road (CR 37).



Thanks. Got it.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (22 Oct 2012)

URGENT

Didn't get the chance to update this once I was at the funeral home (can afford the blackberry but not the roaming internet!) but...

1pm is the beginning of the funeral service, to be held AT MURPHY FUNERAL HOME. 159 Talbot St, Delhi Ontario. Following the service, the internment will take place at Delhi Cemetery.

My sincere apologies for any confusion, I wasn't present during the planning process and thus could only work off of a little reminder card which was scarce on details.

Again, my apologies.


----------

